# Updates to HME API?



## davew723 (Sep 28, 2006)

Are there any announced or rumored versions of HME API? It hasn't been updated since 10/31/2005 and as pointed out in the last thread its starting to fall behind some of the hardware features like 16:9. Just wondering...


----------

